# My HT gear



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Living room/HT - WxLxH = 15'x30'x10' vaulted ceiling 
Panasonic TC-P54S1 Plasma HDTV
Technics SL-10 quartz linear tracking turntable with Ortofon X1-MCP moving coil cartridge 
Oppo bdp 83 blu-ray player Onkyo PR-SC5507 pre/pro 
Emotiva IPS-1 class H 7 channel amp 
Emotiva BPA-1 class A/B 2 channel amp - hight speakers 

APC - H10 power conditioner 
(SPEAKERS) 
L&R Mains - Klipsch KG 5.5 
Center - Klipsch KV 4
L&R hights - Klipsch quintettes 
L&R surrounds - KG 5.5
L&R surround backs RF 15 
(SUBWOOFER`S) 
2x ED a5-350's with 500w Bash amp
(IC and 12awg SPEAKER CABLES )
Monoprice 
( OUT DOOR SPEAKERS ) 
Klipsch aw-650-sm granite rock speakers


----------

